# Am I entitled to pension after just 4 years working here?



## sansolde (26 Mar 2014)

I worked in Ireland for about 4 years back in the seventies. Now I am approaching pension age - 60 next year and wondering if I am entitled to some sort of pension for the years worked here. I spent a year working for a small private firm, and 3 years working for the civil service in Marlboro st Dublin, before leaving to take up employment abroad. Some 8 years ago I had to quit my job abroad due to an accident and have been on invalidity since then.  I have no idea what my entitlements are , if any  from my 4 years working here, and would appreciate any info or advice here. Hope I am posting this in the right forum.


----------



## pudds (26 Mar 2014)

You probably owe the state money seriously I doubt you will get a red cent. 

You might be eligible for the  State Pension non Contributory if you satisfy the habitual residence clause and pass a means test.

http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/248_State-Pension-Non-Contributory.aspx


----------



## margaret1 (27 Mar 2014)

A few yrs ago the Minister for Social, Community & Family Affairs Dermot Ahern introduced a special half-rate Old Age Contributory Pension for people who had made social insurance contributions prior to 1953.  I have a few relatives living abroad claiming this now and they are just absolutely delighted.

http://www.independent.ie/business/...it-from-pre1953-pension-changes-26105198.html

I am not sure if it is relevant to you as you worked in the 70's but it is worth contacting Pensions Section, Pension Services Office, Sligo.
Telephone 071 69800 or 01 8748444 Ext 7113, 7114, 7115.


----------



## Jim2007 (27 Mar 2014)

If you are claiming a pension in an EU state or CH, then your contributions in Ireland will be considered in calculating your total pension. Otherwise refer to the other answers above.


----------



## so-crates (27 Mar 2014)

If you worked abroad in another EU country (or Switzerland, also certain countries we have a bilateral agreement with) then social insurance paid there can be combined with social insurance paid here in calculating your entitlement to a contributory state pension.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...cial_insurance_contributions_from_abroad.html

The non-contributory pension is not based on social insurance paid but rather is means-tested.


----------



## gipimann (27 Mar 2014)

Note that state pension age in Ireland is at least 65 or 66, so you may not be entitled to anything at age 60 regardless of the arrangements listed above.


----------



## gipimann (27 Mar 2014)

margaret1 said:


> I am not sure if it is relevant to you as you worked in the 70's but it is worth contacting Pensions Section, Pension Services Office, Sligo.
> Telephone 071 69800 or 01 8748444 Ext 7113, 7114, 7115.


 
Those phone numbers are out of date.

Contact the Pensions Section in Sligo as follows:

*Tel:*(071) 915 7100

*Locall (from within Ireland only):*1890 500 000


----------



## sansolde (3 Oct 2014)

A belated thank you to all who contributed to this.  Basically I took Pudds reply to heart and decided to look for nothing, then nothing can be taken from me. Thankfully I spent my entire working life with an organisation who looks after their ex employees and they haven't let me down.  I just feel so sorry for the many people who worked hard all their lives in this country only to have their pensions pilfered by the state.


----------



## moneybox (9 Dec 2014)

sansolde said:


> I just feel so sorry for the many people who worked hard all their lives in this country only to have their pensions pilfered by the state.



I find this comment confusing

You worked in Ireland for four years back in the seventies, how would that small amount of time qualify you to a state pension


----------



## BlackandBlue (10 Dec 2014)

> and 3 years working for the civil service in Marlboro st Dublin,


 
Regarding this period you could try the actual department that you worked for.

Civil Service pension arrangements regarding service that long ago may be different to Social Welfare regulations.


----------

